# Are Hedgehogs Legal in AZ now?



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello all,

Everyone is basically talking how Arizona legalized hedgehogs, and that they have been officially legal since the 5th. Is this true? 

Thanks!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The best way to find out for sure is to check with the Arizona Fish and Wildlife, they will know for sure.


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks, Nikki. 

Has anyone heard anything about it or was it just me?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

There is another multiple page thread regarding AZ hedgehogs. Do a search, you'll find it. In it are a couple of links. I think one of them takes you to the document that shows the change.


----------



## AZHedgies_Eric (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes its true

http://azgfd.net/artman/publish/New...ldlife-in-Arizona-to-be-effective-Dec-5.shtml


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the help, guys!


----------

